# Overheating R22 Compressors.



## mbard1914 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello All, 

Im a lab technician and test HVAC systems in a psychrometric lab and have had a reacurring problem in my cooling equipment in my outdoor (OD)room. When running a LAC(Low Ambient Control) test with my OD room at 25°F, my OD cooling equipment shuts off on internal overload with Compressor dome temperatures getting up to 300°F before they shut off. I know this is not the best on the compressor would like to get it lower so that they are able to run more efficient and cool my OD room better with out shutting off. They system Im using is a 5-ton R22 system. My condensing coil is a water coil instead of a air coil and my evaporator is a air coil. My compressor also receives no airflow over it so this does not help with it overheating. Any tips or suggestions you may have in getting my Compressors to run without overheating would be much appreciated. 

Michael


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

The compressor is a vapor cooled compressor, so it doesn't need any air flow over it.

If your using a standard water cooled A/C condenser to cool your OD room to 25°F. Its not getting enough cold refrigerant vapor back to it, to keep it cool.

Does the system have a hot gas bypass to keep the indoor coil from freezing? If so, it may be bypassing too much hot gas. So you may need to add a liquid injector to the vapor line to cool the compressor.


----------



## mbard1914 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you for your response. 
It is not a hot gas bypass compressor and I feel like I should be able to get them to work without installing one. 
I also do not have problems with my evap coil freezing. I just have problems with high SH and them going off on internal overload. 

Michael


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

mbard1914 said:


> Thank you for your response.
> It is not a hot gas bypass compressor and I feel like I should be able to get them to work without installing one.
> I also do not have problems with my evap coil freezing. I just have problems with high SH and them going off on internal overload.
> 
> Michael


Using a high temp/comfort cooling metering device, you will have high SH. If you get the Sh down, you will have freeze up problems. A/Cs are not made to lower a room temp to 25°F. So you either have to modify it, or change out compressors on a regular basis as they burn out.


----------



## mbard1914 (Dec 11, 2013)

So by modifying I was looking as changing my cooling TXVs. What would u suggest for modifying it?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

mbard1914 said:


> So by modifying I was looking as changing my cooling TXVs. What would u suggest for modifying it?


Adjustable medium temp TXVs. Along with increased CFM across the cooling coil. To reduce frosting.


----------



## mbard1914 (Dec 11, 2013)

What about changing the system to a different refridgerant. Is there one that could perform better for me?
Another variable to consider is the pin valve on the water coil. What is its roll in this if any?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

You would still have a high SH with a different refrigerant. By pin valve, are you referring to a pressure regulating valve.


----------



## mbard1914 (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes that is what I mean by pin valve.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

mbard1914 said:


> Yes that is what I mean by pin valve.


That is to be adjusted to provide proper SC.


----------



## mbard1914 (Dec 11, 2013)

What would be the optimal range to see the sc at when.cooling the room to 25 degrees? If any.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

No real optimal. 10 to 12, same as most other med temp coolers.


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

vapor cooled compressor no need of air flow


----------

